# Relocating to Spain - Marbella area



## Claire11

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could help my partner and I with some information about Spain. We are moving in March 2012 and are still looking for long term rental property near Marbella. Can anyone suggest any nice areas? Looking for somewhere that is pet friendly and 2 bedrooms with a communal pool.

Also, we need to hire/buy a car, any ideas where from or how to go about this?

We both work from home so just need a place that has good internet connection and we are both under 30 so somewhere close to amenities.

I would appreciate any help.

Thank you,
Claire


----------



## xabiaxica

Claire11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help my partner and I with some information about Spain. We are moving in March 2012 and are still looking for long term rental property near Marbella. Can anyone suggest any nice areas? Looking for somewhere that is pet friendly and 2 bedrooms with a communal pool.
> 
> Also, we need to hire/buy a car, any ideas where from or how to go about this?
> 
> We both work from home so just need a place that has good internet connection and we are both under 30 so somewhere close to amenities.
> 
> I would appreciate any help.
> 
> Thank you,
> Claire


Hi & welcome 

if you have a look at page 4 of the 'useful links' sticky thread above you'll find links to national rental websites - I'm sure someone local will be along later to suggest areas for you

also, if you have a good read of the forum you'll find lots of threads about cars & just about anything else you might be wondering about


feel free to come back & ask as many questions as you like


----------



## jojo

Welcome to the forum. "Brocher", one of the posters on here has just moved her daughter out to Marbella, so will possibly offer some advise - or look thru some of her older posts. Its all relatively straight forward to. You find a property you like (probably best to do it with the help of an agent), once you have an address, you will need and NIE number/residenica which you can get from your local foreigners office. then you can buy a car - thats it in a nutshell!!! But as Xabiachica says, have a good nose round the forum - most info is there!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## TopCoatES

*From Marbella*

Hi Claire,

If you moved to Marbella you would find it hard to be far from amenities. Marbella town is very cluttered and busy, in my opinion. It's not a nice place to live. Most of the Spanish start their day quite early and don't care about noise disturbance. Living in Marbella town is not advisable to people used to the UK. Trust me, I found out the hard way.

Areas like San Pedro de Alcantara, just outside Marbella, are much better. Less cluttered, quieter and, for the most part, cleaner. San Pedro is a nice little town with plenty of facilities including medical centre, sports centres, markets, plenty of shops and restaurants - only 5 mins from Puerto Banus, 10 from Marbella. 

If you want to rent a property there are hundreds of agents on the coast that can help. Regarding "pet friendly" you may come accross some rental contracts that have no-pet clauses - do not fret. It is a legal right to own a pet in Spain so any contract that says no is not legal. Weird hey? Most, if not all, long-term rental contracts will be 11 months.

Buying a car - I would suggest you go to auction in the UK where you can pick up a second hand left-hand-drive car very cheap - who wants a lefty in the UK? Second hand cars over here are very expensive. I'm not sure why but for some reason the Spanish don't understand devaluation. They seem to think that a 10 year old Focus is worth 5000€, which it isn't! There are plenty of places to buy from but expensive. On the edge of Marbella is a huge industrial area ("Poligono") and there are loads of garages there - ford, citroen, kia, vauxhall, peaugeot..... Also, when you buy a second hand car here you have to pay a transfer tax. I'm not sure the exact amount but it's related to the value and age of the car. I think it starts at 4% but I'm not sure on that. Then of course the Spanish MOT, called ITV. This is not expensive and you'd be surprised at some of the cars that pass!

Also, before you do anything, you will need to register your existence in Spain. You will need to go to the police station and register for an NIE number. This is like the UK national insurance number - required for bank accounts, salaries, vehicle registration and more. It takes a while, as does everything over here, but without it you may as well not exist.

A word of warning: Living in Spain isn't everything you imagine. It is slow, everything takes ages. Telefonica (phones), Sevillana (electric), Alcosol (water) and all the other utility companies will take an age to install. If anything goes wrong they will cut you off without sending any warnings. They say they do but none every arrive. If you miss a payment they wont tell you, they'll simply cut you off. There is ZERO customer service in Spain. 

I have been here seven years and trust me, you will be surprised at how racist, rude, ignorant, aggressive and lazy the Spanish are. It's a joke sometimes. Over the last few years the majority of people I know have left - moved back home or gone somewhere else. Spain is on it's knees and it's not a good place to be right now.

Saying that, I'm sure you have done plenty of research before making a move like this. Be sure you know what to expect. Be sure you know how Spain works.

LEARN SPANISH! If you get here and you can't speak Spanish you will be in a mess. The Spanish will consider you rude if you don't speak their language. Think about how you view immigrants in the UK. Think about how they don't speak English and how much annoyance this causes amongst Brits. When you get here YOU will be an immigrant and will be treated as such.

Spain - it's really not all that!


----------



## jojo

> Buying a car - I would suggest you go to auction in the UK where you can pick up a second hand left-hand-drive car very cheap - who wants a lefty in the UK? Second hand cars over here are very expensive. I'm not sure why but for some reason the Spanish don't understand devaluation. They seem to think that a 10 year old Focus is worth 5000€, which it isn't! There are plenty of places to buy from but expensive. On the edge of Marbella is a huge industrial area ("Poligono") and there are loads of garages there - ford, citroen, kia, vauxhall, peaugeot..... Also, when you buy a second hand car here you have to pay a transfer tax. I'm not sure the exact amount but it's related to the value and age of the car. I think it starts at 4% but I'm not sure on that. Then of course the Spanish MOT, called ITV. This is not expensive and you'd be surprised at some of the cars that pass!


Hhhmmm, LHD cars in the UK arent that cheap - I've been offered more from a second hand car dealer in the UK than I was from one in Spain!!! Also, if you bring it over and have owned it for under six months you have to pay import duty and then theres the matriculation, the physical cost of bringing it (petrol, ferry etc)........... So I think I disagree with that one. You're better off buying in Spain - yes 2nd hand cars are comparitively dear in Spain, especially with all the bits and pieces on top, but still cheaper and easier than bringing one over!

Jo xxx


----------



## Paul Logan

Hello, 

I' m new to this site and thought I'd replied to Claire. I couldn't see it. Is thi message getting out there?

Paul


----------



## leedsutdgem

TopCoatES said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> If you moved to Marbella you would find it hard to be far from amenities. Marbella town is very cluttered and busy, in my opinion. It's not a nice place to live. Most of the Spanish start their day quite early and don't care about noise disturbance. Living in Marbella town is not advisable to people used to the UK. Trust me, I found out the hard way.
> 
> Areas like San Pedro de Alcantara, just outside Marbella, are much better. Less cluttered, quieter and, for the most part, cleaner. San Pedro is a nice little town with plenty of facilities including medical centre, sports centres, markets, plenty of shops and restaurants - only 5 mins from Puerto Banus, 10 from Marbella.
> 
> If you want to rent a property there are hundreds of agents on the coast that can help. Regarding "pet friendly" you may come accross some rental contracts that have no-pet clauses - do not fret. It is a legal right to own a pet in Spain so any contract that says no is not legal. Weird hey? Most, if not all, long-term rental contracts will be 11 months.
> 
> Buying a car - I would suggest you go to auction in the UK where you can pick up a second hand left-hand-drive car very cheap - who wants a lefty in the UK? Second hand cars over here are very expensive. I'm not sure why but for some reason the Spanish don't understand devaluation. They seem to think that a 10 year old Focus is worth 5000&#128;, which it isn't! There are plenty of places to buy from but expensive. On the edge of Marbella is a huge industrial area ("Poligono") and there are loads of garages there - ford, citroen, kia, vauxhall, peaugeot..... Also, when you buy a second hand car here you have to pay a transfer tax. I'm not sure the exact amount but it's related to the value and age of the car. I think it starts at 4% but I'm not sure on that. Then of course the Spanish MOT, called ITV. This is not expensive and you'd be surprised at some of the cars that pass!
> 
> Also, before you do anything, you will need to register your existence in Spain. You will need to go to the police station and register for an NIE number. This is like the UK national insurance number - required for bank accounts, salaries, vehicle registration and more. It takes a while, as does everything over here, but without it you may as well not exist.
> 
> A word of warning: Living in Spain isn't everything you imagine. It is slow, everything takes ages. Telefonica (phones), Sevillana (electric), Alcosol (water) and all the other utility companies will take an age to install. If anything goes wrong they will cut you off without sending any warnings. They say they do but none every arrive. If you miss a payment they wont tell you, they'll simply cut you off. There is ZERO customer service in Spain.
> 
> I have been here seven years and trust me, you will be surprised at how racist, rude, ignorant, aggressive and lazy the Spanish are. It's a joke sometimes. Over the last few years the majority of people I know have left - moved back home or gone somewhere else. Spain is on it's knees and it's not a good place to be right now.
> 
> Saying that, I'm sure you have done plenty of research before making a move like this. Be sure you know what to expect. Be sure you know how Spain works.
> 
> LEARN SPANISH! If you get here and you can't speak Spanish you will be in a mess. The Spanish will consider you rude if you don't speak their language. Think about how you view immigrants in the UK. Think about how they don't speak English and how much annoyance this causes amongst Brits. When you get here YOU will be an immigrant and will be treated as such.
> 
> Spain - it's really not all that!


TopCoates have you actually tried to intregate in spanish life or are you the typical brit who comes over here who expects a piece of britain in the sun? 

As an irish national married to a spaniard i am sorry but i cannot accept many of the points that you make. The spanish are not all those things that you say. They are warm, loving welcoming people. And as for lazy?? What other nationality works 50 hours a week and gets 1000€. 

I think you should do yourself a favour and go back to where you came from.


----------



## jojo

Paul Logan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I' m new to this site and thought I'd replied to Claire. I couldn't see it. Is thi message getting out there?
> 
> Paul


We dont allow advertising, so those posts are removed - sorry 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

leedsutdgem said:


> As an irish national married to a spaniard i am sorry but i cannot accept many of the points that you make. The spanish are not all those things that you say. They are warm, loving welcoming people. And as for lazy?? What other nationality works 50 hours a week and gets 1000€.


I have to say that ithe Spanish tradespeople I've come into contact with have been amazing!! Hard working, on time, reasonably price, courteous....... As for the British expats???? Its like they "see you coming", up the price, dont turn up when they say they will and take ten times longer than they should.

Example: Quotes to have some work done on my pool - so we could use it;

British company nearly 3000€ and 5 days work, but couldnt start it til September

Spanish company 250€ and a days work. Started the following week (end of July). Actually took a day and a half cos they did some extra bits and pieces, but didnt charge extra and worked their butts off in scorching heat

Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11

jojo said:


> Hhhmmm, LHD cars in the UK arent that cheap - I've been offered more from a second hand car dealer in the UK than I was from one in Spain!!! Also, if you bring it over and have owned it for under six months you have to pay import duty and then theres the matriculation, the physical cost of bringing it (petrol, ferry etc)........... So I think I disagree with that one. You're better off buying in Spain - yes 2nd hand cars are comparitively dear in Spain, especially with all the bits and pieces on top, but still cheaper and easier than bringing one over!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,

Thank you for replying to my ad really appreciate your help and anyone elses. I have read a few threads on the forums here and noticed that you can drive with a UK driving license but it's easy to get a Spanish one. Is this true? Do you have to re-sit any tests?

We are not sure whether to buy a car or rent a car to start off with. Also do car places do finance at all or do you have to buy it outright? Just so we can save if that is the case.

Thank you so much 

Claire
x


----------



## Claire11

leedsutdgem said:


> TopCoates have you actually tried to intregate in spanish life or are you the typical brit who comes over here who expects a piece of britain in the sun?
> 
> As an irish national married to a spaniard i am sorry but i cannot accept many of the points that you make. The spanish are not all those things that you say. They are warm, loving welcoming people. And as for lazy?? What other nationality works 50 hours a week and gets 1000€.
> 
> I think you should do yourself a favour and go back to where you came from.


Hi,

Thank you for helping me out and replying to my ad. Nice to hear from a non Spanish what they think and I can't wait to move! We have a fluent Spanish speaking friend here in Aberdeen who can read, write and speak it so will get her to help us out. We are looking to stay outside Marbelle as heard it's expensive and nicer to live out which is fine by us, any suggestions as to where? Calum likes golfing and I well I am a qualified Zumba Instructor so I would like to be close to like fitness classes, gym or whatever happens over there just to keep fit really. We are planning on coming out on 1st March 2012 for min a year to see what we think. We won't know anyone at all so would love to know of any activities, parties, events that go on so we can meet people.

Once again, thank you so much for all your help 

Claire
x


----------



## mrypg9

TopCoatES said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> If you moved to Marbella you would find it hard to be far from amenities. Marbella town is very cluttered and busy, in my opinion. It's not a nice place to live. Most of the Spanish start their day quite early and don't care about noise disturbance. Living in Marbella town is not advisable to people used to the UK. Trust me, I found out the hard way.
> 
> Areas like San Pedro de Alcantara, just outside Marbella, are much better. Less cluttered, quieter and, for the most part, cleaner. San Pedro is a nice little town with plenty of facilities including medical centre, sports centres, markets, plenty of shops and restaurants - only 5 mins from Puerto Banus, 10 from Marbella.
> 
> If you want to rent a property there are hundreds of agents on the coast that can help. Regarding "pet friendly" you may come accross some rental contracts that have no-pet clauses - do not fret. It is a legal right to own a pet in Spain so any contract that says no is not legal. Weird hey? Most, if not all, long-term rental contracts will be 11 months.
> 
> Buying a car - I would suggest you go to auction in the UK where you can pick up a second hand left-hand-drive car very cheap - who wants a lefty in the UK? Second hand cars over here are very expensive. I'm not sure why but for some reason the Spanish don't understand devaluation. They seem to think that a 10 year old Focus is worth 5000€, which it isn't! There are plenty of places to buy from but expensive. On the edge of Marbella is a huge industrial area ("Poligono") and there are loads of garages there - ford, citroen, kia, vauxhall, peaugeot..... Also, when you buy a second hand car here you have to pay a transfer tax. I'm not sure the exact amount but it's related to the value and age of the car. I think it starts at 4% but I'm not sure on that. Then of course the Spanish MOT, called ITV. This is not expensive and you'd be surprised at some of the cars that pass!
> 
> Also, before you do anything, you will need to register your existence in Spain. You will need to go to the police station and register for an NIE number. This is like the UK national insurance number - required for bank accounts, salaries, vehicle registration and more. It takes a while, as does everything over here, but without it you may as well not exist.
> 
> A word of warning: Living in Spain isn't everything you imagine. It is slow, everything takes ages. Telefonica (phones), Sevillana (electric), Alcosol (water) and all the other utility companies will take an age to install. If anything goes wrong they will cut you off without sending any warnings. They say they do but none every arrive. If you miss a payment they wont tell you, they'll simply cut you off. There is ZERO customer service in Spain.
> 
> I have been here seven years and trust me, you will be surprised at how racist, rude, ignorant, aggressive and lazy the Spanish are. It's a joke sometimes. Over the last few years the majority of people I know have left - moved back home or gone somewhere else. Spain is on it's knees and it's not a good place to be right now.
> 
> Saying that, I'm sure you have done plenty of research before making a move like this. Be sure you know what to expect. Be sure you know how Spain works.
> 
> LEARN SPANISH! If you get here and you can't speak Spanish you will be in a mess. The Spanish will consider you rude if you don't speak their language. Think about how you view immigrants in the UK. Think about how they don't speak English and how much annoyance this causes amongst Brits. When you get here YOU will be an immigrant and will be treated as such.
> 
> Spain - it's really not all that!


Two points: Marbella town covers a large area. Parts are noisy, some not.
Quality LHD cars are not cheap in the UK but are cheaper than in Spain. If you are interested pm me and I will give you details of a reputable company specialising in LHD vehicles. Do not buy at an auction - the risk you may experience the quality of roadside assistance in France or Spain is high.
The third from last paragraph is subjective and in my (subjective) experience nonsense. That description applies more to certain types of British immigrants here than Spanish people, whom I have found to be friendly, warm, helpful and extremely tolerant of rude, oafish Brits.
You will not be in a mess in Marbella if you don't speak Spanish but you should learn it anyway as it's polite and life is certainly easier with a working knowledge of the language.
The few -very few - people I know who have moved back home did so not because of Spanish rudeness but because they couldn't afford to live here. Almost without exception they arrived with too unrealistic expectations and too little money.
Spain hasn't missed them...
As for renting with pets..it's a legal right to own a pet almost anywhere in the world but I doubt very much if a landlord is obliged to rent to a person with a pet. It is not the case in the UK and I doubt it is the case in Spain.
After all, the word 'pet' can cover anything from a guineau-pig to a gorilla to a python.....


----------



## leedsutdgem

mrypg9 said:


> Two points: Marbella town covers a large area. Parts are noisy, some not.
> Quality LHD cars are not cheap in the UK but are cheaper than in Spain. If you are interested pm me and I will give you details of a reputable company specialising in LHD vehicles. Do not buy at an auction - the risk you may experience the quality of roadside assistance in France or Spain is high.
> The third from last paragraph is subjective and in my (subjective) experience nonsense. That description applies more to certain types of British immigrants here than Spanish people, whom I have found to be friendly, warm, helpful and extremely tolerant of rude, oafish Brits.
> You will not be in a mess in Marbella if you don't speak Spanish but you should learn it anyway as it's polite and life is certainly easier with a working knowledge of the language.
> The few -very few - people I know who have moved back home did so not because of Spanish rudeness but because they couldn't afford to live here. Almost without exception they arrived with too unrealistic expectations and too little money.
> Spain hasn't missed them...
> 
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> As for renting with pets..it's a legal right to own a pet almost anywhere in the world but I doubt very much if a landlord is obliged to rent to a person with a pet. It is not the case in the UK and I doubt it is the case in Spain.
> After all, the word 'pet' can cover anything from a guineau-pig to a gorilla to a python.....


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jojo

Er.............. I've moved back to the UK  and... and..... and............ :Cry:


But seriously it wasnt due to Spanish rudeness at all. It was essentially down to my teenagers and their education
Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11

mrypg9 said:


> Two points: Marbella town covers a large area. Parts are noisy, some not.
> Quality LHD cars are not cheap in the UK but are cheaper than in Spain. If you are interested pm me and I will give you details of a reputable company specialising in LHD vehicles. Do not buy at an auction - the risk you may experience the quality of roadside assistance in France or Spain is high.
> The third from last paragraph is subjective and in my (subjective) experience nonsense. That description applies more to certain types of British immigrants here than Spanish people, whom I have found to be friendly, warm, helpful and extremely tolerant of rude, oafish Brits.
> You will not be in a mess in Marbella if you don't speak Spanish but you should learn it anyway as it's polite and life is certainly easier with a working knowledge of the language.
> The few -very few - people I know who have moved back home did so not because of Spanish rudeness but because they couldn't afford to live here. Almost without exception they arrived with too unrealistic expectations and too little money.
> Spain hasn't missed them...
> As for renting with pets..it's a legal right to own a pet almost anywhere in the world but I doubt very much if a landlord is obliged to rent to a person with a pet. It is not the case in the UK and I doubt it is the case in Spain.
> After all, the word 'pet' can cover anything from a guineau-pig to a gorilla to a python.....


Hi,

Thank you for that, it was very helpful. We are looking at areas around Marbella but we are not sure where. We are planning on coming out in December to have a look at places and see where we want to move too and getting a few estate agents to show us some properties. Do you have to become a citizen over their even if renting and how do we do this?

Would you recommend anywhere nice to stay? 

Thanks,
Claire
x


----------



## jojo

Claire11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for that, it was very helpful. We are looking at areas around Marbella but we are not sure where. We are planning on coming out in December to have a look at places and see where we want to move too and getting a few estate agents to show us some properties. Do you have to become a citizen over their even if renting and how do we do this?
> 
> Would you recommend anywhere nice to stay?
> 
> Thanks,
> Claire
> x



You just need an NIE number to enable you to make large purchases and with the NIE, you get a residencia certificate. But you dont need it til you're here. Generally renting can be done on the strength of your passport and deposit. But yes, come over and have a good nose around and see what you think! I dont know the area well enough to recommend anyhere - sorry!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Claire11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for that, it was very helpful. We are looking at areas around Marbella but we are not sure where. We are planning on coming out in December to have a look at places and see where we want to move too and getting a few estate agents to show us some properties. Do you have to become a citizen over their even if renting and how do we do this?
> 
> Would you recommend anywhere nice to stay?
> 
> Thanks,
> Claire
> x


you have to sign the residents list after 90 days - which has nothing to do with becoming a citizen - that means changing nationality, & I think you have to be here 10 years before you can apply to do that 

you can (almost always) rent a property using your passport for ID - you would however need a NIE number to buy one, or to buy a car


----------



## Claire11

jojo said:


> You just need an NIE number to enable you to make large purchases and with the NIE, you get a residencia certificate. But you dont need it til you're here. Generally renting can be done on the strength of your passport and deposit. But yes, come over and have a good nose around and see what you think! I dont know the area well enough to recommend anyhere - sorry!
> 
> Jo xxx


Great thank you, planning on coming over soon as fine see pictures of apartments but want to see the surrounding areas etc...

Can't wait to move kind of want it to come quicker but need to sort stuff out first and obviously have a place to stay!

Thanks,
Claire
x


----------



## jojo

Claire11 said:


> Great thank you, planning on coming over soon as fine see pictures of apartments but want to see the surrounding areas etc...
> 
> Can't wait to move kind of want it to come quicker but need to sort stuff out first and obviously have a place to stay!
> 
> Thanks,
> Claire
> x


.......... Of course then you have to consider ......................... TAX!!! Um....... that has to be paid to the country in which you live.......... and Health insurance, as the NHS will only give you emergency cover via the EHIC, which is essentially meant for tourists..... Sorry, thats the nasty stuff lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11

jojo said:


> .......... Of course then you have to consider ......................... TAX!!! Um....... that has to be paid to the country in which you live.......... and Health insurance, as the NHS will only give you emergency cover via the EHIC, which is essentially meant for tourists..... Sorry, thats the nasty stuff lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes with regards to Tax what happens? Are we best to take out BUPA as well or is EHIC enough? Thinking of taking BUPA out anyway just to be covered as never know....x


----------



## jojo

Claire11 said:


> Yes with regards to Tax what happens? Are we best to take out BUPA as well or is EHIC enough? Thinking of taking BUPA out anyway just to be covered as never know....x


Well if you are planning to only stay for a year, then you could just make do with the EHIC - altho thats not strictly legal and you would need to have an address in the UK. Tax, well if you live in a country for more than 182 days a year, then thats where you pay your taxes. I'm a bit hazy on the accurate tax situation if you're only staying for one year tho ???? I'm sure some of "the clever ones" on the forum will know the answers lol!!! But they do need to be considered

Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11

jojo said:


> Well if you are planning to only stay for a year, then you could just make do with the EHIC - altho thats not strictly legal and you would need to have an address in the UK. Tax, well if you live in a country for more than 182 days a year, then thats where you pay your taxes. I'm a bit hazy on the accurate tax situation if you're only staying for one year tho ???? I'm sure some of "the clever ones" on the forum will know the answers lol!!! But they do need to be considered
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you Jo appreciate your help. I will ask around and see what people say. We are planning on a year at the moment in spain but might like it so much that want to stay longer.

Claire x


----------



## duc748r

Hello Claire,

I am also new to the forum and having read through your posts it appears as if we are in a smiliar situation. My girlfriend and I are both mid 20's and planning on a move to spain early next year. I was looking into Marbella well more so the surrounding areas but that general kind of area. I am not sure about your current situation but I work offshore (not in the North Sea rules for working there are different) but I am 99% sure that currently in Spain if you reside there but work out of the country more than 182 days you are tax exempt. 

It would be good to keep in touch to see what kind of area's you come across, we were thinking about heading out for a holiday in January and looking to move around April time. 

Hope you enjoy it out there  

Grant


----------



## xabiaxica

duc748r said:


> Hello Claire,
> 
> I am also new to the forum and having read through your posts it appears as if we are in a smiliar situation. My girlfriend and I are both mid 20's and planning on a move to spain early next year. I was looking into Marbella well more so the surrounding areas but that general kind of area. I am not sure about your current situation but I work offshore (not in the North Sea rules for working there are different) but I am 99% sure that currently in Spain if you reside there but work out of the country more than 182 days you are_* tax exempt. *_
> 
> It would be good to keep in touch to see what kind of area's you come across, we were thinking about heading out for a holiday in January and looking to move around April time.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it out there
> 
> Grant



that may well be true for an offshore worker - but not for us mere mortals

we have to pay tax _somewhere_ - it's not my area of expertise, but if you are in the UK for those days you pay it there, & if you are here, you pay here - or at least make a declaration here (even if it's nil)

we have several regulars here including our fellow mod Stravinsky, who understand this better than I


----------



## duc748r

I am not sure at all about spanish tax but I do no a lot of the in's and out's about UK tax. Currently the UK is running the 90 day rule but they are closing that in daily and strong rumours also going about that the current 90 day exemption is going to be dramitically reduced. It is my belief that upon moving to spain you have to notify the HMRC and there is some forms to fill out with regard to no longer being liable to paying tax in the UK (sticking to all the rule's)

I had mentioned not being sure about Claire's situation as she is from Aberdeen i thought there was a possibility that her partner worked offshore hence why i mentioned that


----------



## xabiaxica

duc748r said:


> I am not sure at all about spanish tax but I do no a lot of the in's and out's about UK tax. Currently the UK is running the 90 day rule but they are closing that in daily and strong rumours also going about that the current 90 day exemption is going to be dramitically reduced. It is my belief that upon moving to spain you have to notify the HMRC and there is some forms to fill out with regard to no longer being liable to paying tax in the UK (sticking to all the rule's)
> 
> I had mentioned not being sure about Claire's situation as she is from Aberdeen i thought there was a possibility that her partner worked offshore hence why i mentioned that


yes, I guess that's a possibility - but if he doesn't, then they'd have to declare here & there if the business is UK based


it doesn't mean they have to _pay_ twice though


----------



## duc748r

xabiachica said:


> yes, I guess that's a possibility - but if he doesn't, then they'd have to declare here & there if the business is UK based
> 
> 
> it doesn't mean they have to _pay_ twice though



Yeh they wouldn't have to pay twice, if they had a UK registered company the company would be eligible for UK tax however personal income would only be eligible for spanish tax, again providing all the rules etc were followed............. I think


----------



## mrypg9

Claire11 said:


> Great thank you, planning on coming over soon as fine see pictures of apartments but want to see the surrounding areas etc...
> 
> Can't wait to move kind of want it to come quicker but need to sort stuff out first and obviously have a place to stay!
> 
> Thanks,
> Claire
> x



PM me and I'll give you a few contacts which may be helpful. I live in a village of 1800 souls just outside the Marbella municipal border. It's peaceful, friendly, has at least two gyms and several pleasant cafes and restaurants. Not many Brits and quite a lot of places to rent from posh villas to two bed pisos.


----------



## Claire11

duc748r said:


> Yeh they wouldn't have to pay twice, if they had a UK registered company the company would be eligible for UK tax however personal income would only be eligible for spanish tax, again providing all the rules etc were followed............. I think


Hi,

Yes we are in a similar situation. We are both in our 20s as well and we both work for my dads UK Ltd Company in Aberdeen but because all the work is international we can move anywhere in the world. Of course with Visa's being a pain we decided to go to Spain to start off with. 

Where in Scotland are you from? What does your g/f do? We are going out in December to view places and areas as not sure where yet i know outside Marbella as Marbella is quite busy etc...so looking for somewhere a wee bit quieter. You been to Marbella before?

xxx


----------



## Claire11

xabiachica said:


> that may well be true for an offshore worker - but not for us mere mortals
> 
> we have to pay tax _somewhere_ - it's not my area of expertise, but if you are in the UK for those days you pay it there, & if you are here, you pay here - or at least make a declaration here (even if it's nil)
> 
> we have several regulars here including our fellow mod Stravinsky, who understand this better than I


Hi, yes it is a UK Ltd company that we work for, it's my dads company so the business would still be taxed but my partner and I would be taxed in Spain I'm assuming. We have an accountant so we will find out more information from him and the business side of things.


x


----------



## FamilyInSpain

*Relocating to Marbella*

Hi Claire

We have lived and worked in spain for 20 years and now live and work on the Costa del Sol. /SNIP/
Good luck

Lisa





Claire11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help my partner and I with some information about Spain. We are moving in March 2012 and are still looking for long term rental property near Marbella. Can anyone suggest any nice areas? Looking for somewhere that is pet friendly and 2 bedrooms with a communal pool.
> 
> Also, we need to hire/buy a car, any ideas where from or how to go about this?
> 
> We both work from home so just need a place that has good internet connection and we are both under 30 so somewhere close to amenities.
> 
> I would appreciate any help.
> 
> Thank you,
> Claire


----------



## Claire11

FamilyInSpain said:


> Hi Claire
> 
> We have lived and worked in spain for 20 years and now live and work on the Costa del Sol. /SNIP/
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Lisa


Hi Lisa,

Thank you for replying. Is Costa Del Sol a really nice place live? Would you recommend looking at properties there. We are planning on coming out in December to view places./snip/

Thanks,
Claire


----------



## FamilyInSpain

Claire11 said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> Thank you for replying. Is Costa Del Sol a really nice place live? Would you recommend looking at properties there. We are planning on coming out in December to view places. /snip/
> 
> Thanks,
> Claire


Claire

We have 2 young children and have lived in several places in Spain & the Canary Islands and are now just outside Mijas pueblo.
It is a fantastic place to live. You can easily fly from Malaga to almost anywhere 

We strongly recommend renting for at least 12 - 18months before deciding to but property here. Do not be pushed into buying by estate agents offering great deals!

I´d be happy to meet up when you come over in December. Just give me a shout.


----------



## Claire11

FamilyInSpain said:


> Claire
> 
> We have 2 young children and have lived in several places in Spain & the Canary Islands and are now just outside Mijas pueblo.
> It is a fantastic place to live. You can easily fly from Malaga to almost anywhere /SNIP/
> 
> We strongly recommend renting for at least 12 - 18months before deciding to but property here. Do not be pushed into buying by estate agents offering great deals!
> 
> I´d be happy to meet up when you come over in December. Just give me a shout.


Lisa,

Thanks so much, would be great to meet some people when we go over in December to get a feel of the place and what people think etc...We are renting for at least a year before we decide to buy/if we buy as might not like the area we are in or want to try different locations before settling there. I also teach Zumba, Zumba Toning and Zumbatomic (for kids aged 4-12 years old) so if you here of any jobs/venues going for it let me know. I would just be doing it on the sideline as teach it here just now and just love it! So much fun.

I am so excited to move out, just a bit like where to start! Do you know much about tax out there? Since we have a UK Ltd company (well my dad does and we work for him) the business will still be UK taxed but my partner and I will get Spanish tax? How do we go about this? We do have an accountant so might be best to ask him and see what is best.

We noticed with Lloyds TSB banking we can open a euro account with them, im assuming then that ATM's accept Lloyds cards or are we limited to specific ATM's etc...?

Sorry for all the questions! Would you recommend we take out BUPA as well?

Thank you and appreciate your help


----------



## xabiaxica

Claire11 said:


> Lisa,
> 
> Thanks so much, would be great to meet some people when we go over in December to get a feel of the place and what people think etc...We are renting for at least a year before we decide to buy/if we buy as might not like the area we are in or want to try different locations before settling there. I also teach Zumba, Zumba Toning and Zumbatomic (for kids aged 4-12 years old) so if you here of any jobs/venues going for it let me know. I would just be doing it on the sideline as teach it here just now and just love it! So much fun.
> 
> I am so excited to move out, just a bit like where to start! Do you know much about tax out there? Since we have a UK Ltd company (well my dad does and we work for him) the business will still be UK taxed but my partner and I will get Spanish tax? How do we go about this? We do have an accountant so might be best to ask him and see what is best.
> 
> We noticed with Lloyds TSB banking we can open a euro account with them, im assuming then that ATM's accept Lloyds cards or are we limited to specific ATM's etc...?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! Would you recommend we take out BUPA as well?
> 
> Thank you and appreciate your help


if it transpires that you are to be paying NI here in Spain you'll be entitled to full cover by the Spanish health system

I believe though that if you are working for a UK company you can be covered under a reciprocal agreement by using form S1 - get in touch with the DWP in Newcastle for more info

the very last thing I think any of us would recommend is to take out BUPA cover - if you feel you need private cover there are many many Spanish companies who charge a heck of a lot less

oh - & Zumba is HUGE here


----------



## FamilyInSpain

xabiachica said:


> if it transpires that you are to be paying NI here in Spain you'll be entitled to full cover by the Spanish health system
> 
> I believe though that if you are working for a UK company you can be covered under a reciprocal agreement by using form S1 - get in touch with the DWP in Newcastle for more info
> 
> the very last thing I think any of us would recommend is to take out BUPA cover - if you feel you need private cover there are many many Spanish companies who charge a heck of a lot less
> 
> oh - & Zumba is HUGE here


Totally agree that BUPA is not a good option. There are many other options though so do not worry about that before you get here.

Yes, zumba is huge here but I do not know of many people offering classes for children so you may have a great little niche there.

Again, do not worry about taxation, it is something that can be sorted out very easily when talking to the right peole once you are here.

There are now banks and money transfer agencies that have 0% commission agreements so that can save you a fortune when sending money back and forth. 

Visiting in December is also a good idea as you may get to experience the colder & wet weather we sometimes get here! If you plan to live here you need to see the reality not just what you are sold in brochures 

BTW today it is around 70ºF :clap2:


----------



## Claire11

FamilyInSpain said:


> Totally agree that BUPA is not a good option. There are many other options though so do not worry about that before you get here.
> 
> Yes, zumba is huge here but I do not know of many people offering classes for children so you may have a great little niche there.
> 
> Again, do not worry about taxation, it is something that can be sorted out very easily when talking to the right peole once you are here.
> 
> There are now banks and money transfer agencies that have 0% commission agreements so that can save you a fortune when sending money back and forth.
> 
> Visiting in December is also a good idea as you may get to experience the colder & wet weather we sometimes get here! If you plan to live here you need to see the reality not just what you are sold in brochures
> 
> BTW today it is around 70ºF :clap2:


Okay so most things like healthcare and tax can be sorted when we move out there. That's good to know. Well it will be warmer than here is 1degrees here today in Aberdeen! Winter hat out! 

Yes i do kids birthday parties and classes here in the UK. I am also a dancer so used to teach children when I was younger. It's great fun and kids love it! With regards to teaching kids over there I would need public liability insurance and is there a form or document I would need to complete to teach children? Here we have disclosure Scotland forms.

I can't wait to move! Seriously getting excited and got ages to go yet lol Away to Tenerife on holiday in November first so that will be nice.

Oh you can add me on facebook btw if you want it's claire zumba instructor.

Claire
x


----------



## mustlovedogz

*Same situation...*

Dear Claire11

we too are moving out next March/April... from Scotland. I've already spent 3 months inland a few years ago and loved it everyday even although my circumstances were slightly difficult. There were a few obstacles to overcome but not insurmountable. We found a rental no problems, even with our wee dog. 
I'll be interested to follow your progress so keep us posted.

I'M EXCITED TOO.... (but can't shout about it at home as we don't want to tell everyone till nearer the time...)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Claire11

mustlovedogz said:


> Dear Claire11
> 
> we too are moving out next March/April... from Scotland. I've already spent 3 months inland a few years ago and loved it everyday even although my circumstances were slightly difficult. There were a few obstacles to overcome but not insurmountable. We found a rental no problems, even with our wee dog.
> I'll be interested to follow your progress so keep us posted.
> 
> I'M EXCITED TOO.... (but can't shout about it at home as we don't want to tell everyone till nearer the time...)
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi aww ace! Where in Scotland are you from? I can't tell anyone either as I have over 150 clients here for Zumba and well don't want to say until things are definite! I want to go now haha Where you looking for a place?

x


----------



## andres9

Hey Claire. I just moved from USA and kind of went through the same problems. What I will recomendo is to find a company that can help you with all. The problem is not finding the rigght place, but what the owner could be asking for to rent it. The could be asking for a lot of money down, which could make it really hard. Also, if you find a cheap place to start with, where you dont have to sign a long contract or anything, take it, that later on you will getto know the area and find a better place. 
Your license will work here, but if you rather, you can make an appointment and exchange yours for the spanish one. Usually the appointment takes a while. If you need anything else, let me know.


----------



## jojo

andres9 said:


> Hey Claire. I just moved from USA and kind of went through the same problems. What I will recomendo is to find a company that can help you with all. The problem is not finding the rigght place, but what the owner could be asking for to rent it. The could be asking for a lot of money down, which could make it really hard. Also, if you find a cheap place to start with, where you dont have to sign a long contract or anything, take it, that later on you will getto know the area and find a better place.
> Your license will work here, but if you rather, you can make an appointment and exchange yours for the spanish one. Usually the appointment takes a while. If you need anything else, let me know.


Moving to Spain from the USA is one thing, but moving from an EU country to Spain is so easy, you really dont need to waste effort, time or indeed money employing someone to do anything - at most you would need to use a letting agent to find you a property. the rest is just so much easier and less complicated to do yourself than to try to go thru a third party - I'd liken it to paying someone to go to the toilet for you


Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11

Thanks Jo. I want to move now but good things come to those who wait haha

Any advice as to what areas are nice to stay? Somewhere youngish, lots to do, good value for money...

Thanks xxx


----------



## jojo

Claire11 said:


> Thanks Jo. I want to move now but good things come to those who wait haha
> 
> Any advice as to what areas are nice to stay? Somewhere youngish, lots to do, good value for money...
> 
> Thanks xxx


La Cala!!! Its fairly close to Marbella and its close to Fuengirola and Benalmadena. I know a lot of young people who live in that area and are having "a ball" But thats just one area in many. I thing most of the costa towns have their "gangs of youths" (I dont know what to call your age group without making myself sound old lol) and its just a matter of getting "wherever" and getting "in" with them!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Moving to Spain from the USA is one thing, but moving from an EU country to Spain is so easy, you really dont need to waste effort, time or indeed money employing someone to do anything - at most you would need to use a letting agent to find you a property. the rest is just so much easier and less complicated to do yourself than to try to go thru a third party - *I'd liken it to paying someone to go to the toilet for you*
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


:spit:

true though


----------



## Claire11

Okay cool will look there. Not looking for a strip or anything like that. I am 22 and calum is 25. Any information will be great but I will look into there. Thanks.

X


----------



## mustlovedogz

*excited*

we are going back inland again to where I used to live, near Seville (kind of) as I am not keen on the coast and like to be in a more Spanish area. But each to their own and the costas are gorgeous. You definitely wont "need" to speak Spanish down there, but it is nice to try and learn. 
We were down on the coast just last week to visit friends. It was nice to see the contrast. Marbella has everything, so you wont want for much. 
Yes, lots of planning for us both eh? Are you taking your furniture yet? Have you any pets? Kids?
I lived in Oldmeldrum, but am further down near Glasgow now. Are you taking your car (sorry, I can't remember if that's what your initial post was )
I've been doing lots of research re: taking a LHD down with us. Bit of a nightmare working out and decided what to do for the best. 
Yeah, best wait till nearer the time to tell your Zumba clients before they all start looking elsewhere too soon. 
Have you ever lived abroad?

I totally agree with Jo, very difficult to move from US, but you will easily manage to do most stuff yourself when you get there. Once you have looked around you will know what you want to rent. Do stick with your requirements.


----------



## jayce

Hello, We live in Elveria, which is about 10 mins by car East of Marbella. It's a lovely place to live. You could check these places for a rental, Jardines de Santa Maria Golf - walking distance to shops and golf course, woods opposite, so ideal for dogs. Los Patios de Santa Maria Golf, next door to above. Santa Maria Village and Greenhills de Santa Maria - not walking distance to shops but good for dog walking. Los Lagos de Santa Maria, just about walking distance to shops, behind Santa Maria Golf Course. If you Google Elveria you will find these places. Elveria has good beaches too and a lot of wooded areas. Don't let people knock Marbella, it's a lovely town, very Spanish, not really any English Bars..great.
We have lived on the coast for 27 years and like Elveria the most. You can read the free English paper 'Sur in english' will give you an idea of things here, also rentals. Internet isn't as cheap as you are used to in the UK we pay 36 euros a month. Good Luck 
Forgot to tell you Marbella has a great hospital and shopping centre called La Canada, has everything.


----------



## jayce

La Cala....no thank you, it's second name is 'gangster land'


----------



## jojo

jayce said:


> La Cala....no thank you, it's second name is 'gangster land'



Its not bad , altho Riviera can be a little "rough in parts!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11

Hi,

We don't have kids, not taking furniture or anything like just our little cat, however for first few months she will stay here as want to settle in ourselves first before brining our cat over.

Just got things like need to rent our flat out, we want to take our car over so looking into insurance and everything else to go with, finding out about NIE and just general knowledge about things.

I am sick of Aberdeen and can't wait to move. Never lived abroad before but always wanted to live abroad. We are both up for an adventure, find it exciting meeting new people and learning about what they do, culture, language just everything we are excited about. Live life to the full


----------



## Claire11

jayce said:


> Hello, We live in Elveria, which is about 10 mins by car East of Marbella. It's a lovely place to live. You could check these places for a rental, Jardines de Santa Maria Golf - walking distance to shops and golf course, woods opposite, so ideal for dogs. Los Patios de Santa Maria Golf, next door to above. Santa Maria Village and Greenhills de Santa Maria - not walking distance to shops but good for dog walking. Los Lagos de Santa Maria, just about walking distance to shops, behind Santa Maria Golf Course. If you Google Elveria you will find these places. Elveria has good beaches too and a lot of wooded areas. Don't let people knock Marbella, it's a lovely town, very Spanish, not really any English Bars..great.
> We have lived on the coast for 27 years and like Elveria the most. You can read the free English paper 'Sur in english' will give you an idea of things here, also rentals. Internet isn't as cheap as you are used to in the UK we pay 36 euros a month. Good Luck
> Forgot to tell you Marbella has a great hospital and shopping centre called La Canada, has everything.


Jayce,

Thank you for all that information, very useful. We have over budgeted so we have put 50euros for internet so anything less than that per month is a bonus! More money for shopping hehe.

Any advice with regards to bank accounts? Medical insurance etc...?

Looking to come out in January, well I am booking it tomorrow!!!

Just need to know more about taking our UK car with us that is on finance so going to call the finance company tomorrow and find out as the garage have no problems with it but want to double check xx


----------



## jojo

jayce said:


> Hello, We live in Elveria, which is about 10 mins by car East of Marbella. It's a lovely place to live. You could check these places for a rental, Jardines de Santa Maria Golf - walking distance to shops and golf course, woods opposite, so ideal for dogs. Los Patios de Santa Maria Golf, next door to above. Santa Maria Village and Greenhills de Santa Maria - not walking distance to shops but good for dog walking. Los Lagos de Santa Maria, just about walking distance to shops, behind Santa Maria Golf Course. If you Google Elveria you will find these places. Elveria has good beaches too and a lot of wooded areas. Don't let people knock Marbella, it's a lovely town, very Spanish, not really any English Bars..great.
> We have lived on the coast for 27 years and like Elveria the most. You can read the free English paper 'Sur in english' will give you an idea of things here, also rentals. Internet isn't as cheap as you are used to in the UK we pay 36 euros a month. Good Luck
> Forgot to tell you Marbella has a great hospital and shopping centre called La Canada, has everything.


Elveria is lovely, we looked around there when we first moved over. The beach was lovely and the part of it we went to didnt appear to have any shops, lots of sand dunes and villas - but hey, lovely, very peaceful and relaxing!! We decided against it as the nearest international school was the most expensive in the world LOL and it was a tad too far to Malaga airport and my husbands commute

Jo xxx


----------



## ronny333

I prefer Costabella just a little closer to Marbella than Elveria, it can be a really nice cozy place to live, lovely beach and some nice restaurants. 
Not sure what the price is like now? I'm sure to rent it would be easy to find a deal however prices in good areas to buy seem to have held better.


----------



## brocher

Hi Claire, really late replying because I've been off visiting my daughter in Marbella and she's loving life there!

In choosing where you should stay, I think it mostly depends where you live (or would like to live) now. Do you prefer to be in/ near the centre of Aberdeen close to all the facilities - or more on the outskirts like, say Westhill - or further out like, say, Ellon? If we knew that we'd be better able to advise on places that would suit you.

I certainly don't agree with the person who says Marbella isn't a nice place to live. It's not that busy or noisy, barring the main few streets, as you'd expect.

It is very convenient with good shops, beach, buses, bars, restaurants etc and easy access to the countryside. There are plenty of quiet streets and areas.

Here are a couple of recent threads about Marbella, if you've not found them already - 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp.../87696-newbie-moving-marbella-needs-help.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/84947-central-marbella.html

If you're still reading, I'll try and post some more on "our take" on moving to Marbella in the next day or two.


----------



## Claire11

Hi

Thank you for getting back to me. A friend of mine, well her friend just moved to Marbella she doesn't work in a bar does she and graduated this year? We stay city centre 5mins from union street and love it far enough away not to hear noise but close enough to amenities if you get me.

Walking distance to places would be great really xxx


----------



## brocher

Claire11 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for getting back to me. A friend of mine, well her friend just moved to Marbella she doesn't work in a bar does she and graduated this year? We stay city centre 5mins from union street and love it far enough away not to hear noise but close enough to amenities if you get me.
> 
> Walking distance to places would be great really xxx


No, not the same person! Must be an exodus from the North east just now! Sounds like you should definitely stick with staying in Marbella, rather than one of the "suburby" places mentioned. I'd think it's best for your age, too. 

Going to bed now, but I'll post more about Marbella and look up some of the info on banks, etc for your other questions tomorrow.


----------



## mrypg9

I can't stand Marbella!! But that is my entirely subjective opinion based on my preferences. It has nothing to do with the town itself which is attractive and interesting. OH loves it and often goes off to spend the day shopping, at beauty clinics, cafes and so on. I prefer to laze around reading a book but then I'm a bit of a scruff now. I stand out incongruously amongst the 'beautiful people'.
If I were younger and more energetic I might have a different viewpoint. I must admit that when I had to visit central Marbella on business recently I found myself slightly warming to the place...but that could have been because I had a great breakfast at Goyo...
I do get annoyed when people talk about 'real Spain' and exclude Marbella and the Costas. It's like saying Dover and Blackpool aren't the 'real UK'.
Marbella and the other CdS towns are as much the 'real' Spain as any pueblo in Estremadura or rural Catalunya, just as Madrid and Barcelona are 'real' Spain. Spain is a vast country with many different faces...all of them Spanish. 
It's odd that no-one talks about the 'real' France, the 'real' Czech Republic or the 'real' Holland.
I think that it's more likely to be a sentiment expressed by people who haven't been around much before they came to Spain and got a bit overwhelmed by the novelty of it all...


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> I can't stand Marbella!! But that is my entirely subjective opinion based on my preferences. It has nothing to do with the town itself which is attractive and interesting. OH loves it and often goes off to spend the day shopping, at beauty clinics, cafes and so on. I prefer to laze around reading a book but then I'm a bit of a scruff now. I stand out incongruously amongst the 'beautiful people'.
> If I were younger and more energetic I might have a different viewpoint. I must admit that when I had to visit central Marbella on business recently I found myself slightly warming to the place...but that could have been because I had a great breakfast at Goyo...
> I do get annoyed when people talk about 'real Spain' and exclude Marbella and the Costas. It's like saying Dover and Blackpool aren't the 'real UK'.
> Marbella and the other CdS towns are as much the 'real' Spain as any pueblo in Estremadura or rural Catalunya, just as Madrid and Barcelona are 'real' Spain. Spain is a vast country with many different faces...all of them Spanish.
> It's odd that no-one talks about the 'real' France, the 'real' Czech Republic or the 'real' Holland.
> I think that it's more likely to be a sentiment expressed by people who haven't been around much before they came to Spain and got a bit overwhelmed by the novelty of it all...


I agree "real" Spain really means "old fashioned" Spain, very picturesque but peoples needs and lifestyles change. Its all real, just adapted to what people want

Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11

We are looking for somewhere with lots to do, restaurants all close by and shops. We are very active people and always have been so we could never sit and read a book. Calum is a trumpet player and he used to swim, plays squash, golf etc...and I teach Zumba, go to dancing, choreograph Shows, used to figure skate etc..so we never rest lol hoping we relax more out in Spain but still want to be close to things. Again it could be an age thing I'm 22 and Calum is 25.

Appreciate everyones help it's great and already feel so welcomed moving there  xx


----------



## jojo

Claire11 said:


> We are looking for somewhere with lots to do, restaurants all close by and shops. We are very active people and always have been so we could never sit and read a book. Calum is a trumpet player and he used to swim, plays squash, golf etc...and I teach Zumba, go to dancing, choreograph Shows, used to figure skate etc..so we never rest lol hoping we relax more out in Spain but still want to be close to things. Again it could be an age thing I'm 22 and Calum is 25.
> 
> Appreciate everyones help it's great and already feel so welcomed moving there  xx


Benalmadena has one of the only permanent ice rinks in Spain, it also has lots of bars, restaurants, clubs etc. Theres a good theatre in Fuengirola and of course many golf courses around that area too (not cheap tho) - Both towns within striking distance of Marbella, but fun own their own merrit too!!?? Theres a really good and cheap railway link between Malaga - Fuengirola which makes it easy to hop from town to town and those in between, now that doesnt go as far as Marbella

jo xxx


----------



## catcatcha

Claire11 said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Thank you for replying to my ad really appreciate your help and anyone elses. I have read a few threads on the forums here and noticed that you can drive with a UK driving license but it's easy to get a Spanish one. Is this true? Do you have to re-sit any tests?
> 
> We are not sure whether to buy a car or rent a car to start off with. Also do car places do finance at all or do you have to buy it outright? Just so we can save if that is the case.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Claire
> x


Buy a car.There are plenty on the sides of roads for sale privately for a grand up. But you need all your papers in order including empadronamiento, NIE. These are from the hacienda and national police station. You can get them in twenty minutes. Just go early and be prepared to photocopy everything about a million times to take with you. Once you have these, the owner you buy from can order the sale from the trafico in Malaga. Takes about a week to get full papers but until then you can use a temporary owner paper which you can use then and there. Insurance is best from Linea Directa, from 200 a year. They have an English speaking line. If you want a more expensive car finance is available - and I use my English driving licence and the police accept it as EU. I had about three lessons because the driving style is more aggressive to help me stop driving like "an English" and it's fine.


----------



## Claire11

Okay cool and are those towns cheaper to rent than Marbella? Coming out in january, booking it tomorrow so we will need a list of places to see town wise so we can narrow down our search of where to live. 

Any advice on medical insurance? Are we best taking it out before we go or when we are out there? Also any god cateries as will be going on holiday and will need to put our little cat into a catery. Xxx


----------



## jojo

catcatcha said:


> Buy a car.There are plenty on the sides of roads for sale privately for a grand up. But you need all your papers in order including empadronamiento, NIE. These are from the hacienda and national police station. You can get them in twenty minutes. Just go early and be prepared to photocopy everything about a million times to take with you. Once you have these, the owner you buy from can order the sale from the trafico in Malaga. Takes about a week to get full papers but until then you can use a temporary owner paper which you can use then and there. Insurance is best from Linea Directa, from 200 a year. They have an English speaking line. If you want a more expensive car finance is available



Yes well as mentioned before getting your padron and NIE can vary from area to area, day to day. So yes it could be twenty minutes, or you could have to make an appointment and return three weeks later!!? Thats how it is in Torremolinos now. It doesnt matter how early you turn up, they give you an appointment which can be anything from a day to three weeks ahead. Also if you buy a car from a reputable garage, generally the paperwork is done for you as are the embargo searches, which are vital. Linea Driecta are one of many competitive insurance companies

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Claire11 said:


> Okay cool and are those towns cheaper to rent than Marbella? Coming out in january, booking it tomorrow so we will need a list of places to see town wise so we can narrow down our search of where to live.
> 
> Any advice on medical insurance? Are we best taking it out before we go or when we are out there? Also any god cateries as will be going on holiday and will need to put our little cat into a catery. Xxx



Yes, in general I think they are cheaper than Marbella, but have a look when you're out here - or look on line??! As for medical insurance, you're covered if you're still paying NI in the UK, under the reciprocal agreement between the two countries. However, if you pay taxes in Spain, then you will be covered. But you will need to get EHIC cards via 
https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/home.do
Jo xxx


----------



## catcatcha

jojo said:


> Yes well as mentioned before getting your padron and NIE can vary from area to area, day to day. So yes it could be twenty minutes, or you could have to make an appointment and return three weeks later!!? Thats how it is in Torremolinos now. It doesnt matter how early you turn up, they give you an appointment which can be anything from a day to three weeks ahead. Also if you buy a car from a reputable garage, generally the paperwork is done for you as are the embargo searches, which are vital. Linea Driecta are one of many competitive insurance companies
> 
> Jo xxx


Tip is: Estepona is less "Expat"-y and you can get seen quick


----------



## xabiaxica

catcatcha said:


> Buy a car.There are plenty on the sides of roads for sale privately for a grand up. But you need all your papers in order including empadronamiento, NIE. These are from the hacienda and national police station. You can get them in twenty minutes. Just go early and be prepared to photocopy everything about a million times to take with you. Once you have these, the owner you buy from can order the sale from the trafico in Malaga. Takes about a week to get full papers but until then you can use a temporary owner paper which you can use then and there. Insurance is best from Linea Directa, from 200 a year. They have an English speaking line. If you want a more expensive car finance is available - and I use my English driving licence and the police accept it as EU. I had about three lessons because the driving style is more aggressive to help me stop driving like "an English" and it's fine.


you don't get either your NIE or sign on the padrón at hacienda :confused2:

the NIE is at the _oficina de extranjeros_ (as often as not in a National Police Station) & you sign on the padrón at the _ayuntamiento_


----------



## xabiaxica

catcatcha said:


> Tip is: Estepona is less "Expat"-y and you can get seen quick


we went to Benidorm for my dad's - very Expat-y - walk in service & were sorted really quickly!!!

at least, that's how it was in June/July - as we all know things change on a daily basis here

at our local office you have to make an appointment at least a week in advance!


----------



## jojo

catcatcha said:


> Tip is: Estepona is less "Expat"-y and you can get seen quick



Unless you live 2 hours drive away from Estapona LOL!!!

Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9

catcatcha said:


> Buy a car.There are plenty on the sides of roads for sale privately for a grand up. But you need all your papers in order including empadronamiento, NIE. These are from the hacienda and national police station. You can get them in twenty minutes. Just go early and be prepared to photocopy everything about a million times to take with you. Once you have these, the owner you buy from can order the sale from the trafico in Malaga. Takes about a week to get full papers but until then you can use a temporary owner paper which you can use then and there. Insurance is best from Linea Directa, from 200 a year. They have an English speaking line. If you want a more expensive car finance is available - and I use my English driving licence and the police accept it as EU. I had about three lessons because the driving style is more aggressive to help me stop driving like "an English" and it's fine.



Unless you know about cars, be VERY careful when buying from 'the side of the road'. As I said earlier, I bought from a reputable UK LHD specialist and had the vehicle delivered.
If you do buy here or buy a Spanish-plated car from a reputable UK dealer, you need to check that there are no outstanding fines recorded against the owner's name. This can be done online.
I doubt if a private owner would help you reregister the vehicle in your name but providing you have the correct documents just take the lot to a gestor. You do need to get the previous owner to sign the transfer document and if the previous owner is not a Spanish national you will need a photocopy of their NIE and passport. 
You can do the transfer process yourself by going to the appropriate Trafico transfer office in Malaga but if you don't speak fluent Spanish and don't want to spend hours and possibly, if you don't have all the correct papers, days, sitting around it's best to let the gestor do it.
A someone has said already, Linea Directa is just one of many insurance companies. I now use them but to get the best deal you need to phone round several companies and play off one against the other.
A driving licence issued by any member state of the EU is valid in any other EU member state. 
Having driven and lived in various countries for decades I wouldn't consider the Spanish driving style to be particularly aggressive, though. It can't be compared with, say, Italy or Turkey....
It's simple to get your NIE and Residencia. If you live within the Estepona municipal limits youn go to the main police station and queue. Best to arrive around 08.00. A policeman will appear around 09.00 and hand out tickets with numbers -rather like at the deli counter in Tesco! They give out about fifty tickets. There is a useful sticky on this site with a printable form you need to fill in and take with you. 
I think you need two p/copies of your passport plus two photos but you can check that online. 
The personnel there are English-speaking and extremely helpful.
You get registered on the padron at your local Town Hall or if in a village in the municipal area, at the Tenencia. For that you nneed your NIE/Residencia p/copied three times (I think but at least twice, passport p/copies and copies of your rental agreement.
I got my NIE/Residencia at Estepona a few years back and the process was entirely pain and stress-free. I got my padron certificate from our local 'outpost' and had to go back three times because I didn't have everything required! Fortunately only a ten-minute journey.
Our local Town Hall is in Estepona although we could chuck a stone from our upstairs window and it would land in Marbella city limits.
I much prefer Estepona to Marbella as it's quieter and less 'flash'.


----------



## mrypg9

Claire11 said:


> Okay cool and are those towns cheaper to rent than Marbella? Coming out in january, booking it tomorrow so we will need a list of places to see town wise so we can narrow down our search of where to live.
> 
> Any advice on medical insurance? Are we best taking it out before we go or when we are out there? Also any god cateries as will be going on holiday and will need to put our little cat into a catery. Xxx



Estepona and its surrounding area is cheaper than Marbella but it depends on the type of property.
Obviously, apartments and townhouses with shared pools will be cheaper than houses and villas wherever you go.
Many immigrants here sign up with Helicopteros Sanitarias, a private medical company which is surprisingly inexpensive. Although I'm registered with the Andalucian regional health service as is OH, we both are with HS. 
I think we pay around 40 euros a month to cover both of us. You can see a GP -type doctor for 'free' and fees for specialists aren't exorbitant. They also have a private ambulance service.
Catteries....my friend Nan who is i/c Estepona Cats, a parallel charity to ADANA, has a small cattery but I've never used it so can't vouch for the care quality...although I can't imagine it would be less than good.

I would definitely check out Estepona as well as San Pedro and Marbella itself.
Beware of urbs. way out in the campo. There is one on our side of Estepona which is notorious for mud slides and damage to properties in wet weather.


----------



## Claire11

Okay thank you. Yea looking for apartments or townhouses in a complex with a communal pool as obviously it will
Be cheaper and thought we might meet people having communal facilities. 

Okay so what do we have to do to move? Obviously property to stay in but are there any documents we need to complete before we come? If we drive I see we need to complete the international driving form or something like that. 

It's pouring with rain here in Aberdeen! Hope weather is nicer with you  xc


----------



## mrypg9

Claire11 said:


> Okay thank you. Yea looking for apartments or townhouses in a complex with a communal pool as obviously it will
> Be cheaper and thought we might meet people having communal facilities.
> 
> Okay so what do we have to do to move? Obviously property to stay in but are there any documents we need to complete before we come? If we drive I see we need to complete the international driving form or something like that.
> 
> It's pouring with rain here in Aberdeen! Hope weather is nicer with you  xc


Your UK driving licence is valid throughout the EU. I understand there are plans to introduce a European licence uniform to all EU states in 2013 but the EU may have other more urgent matters to consider
You do not need to complete any documents before you come here and it might be as well to book into a hotel and have a good look round before you choose a place to stay.
WE stayed in my son's house for a month and really didn't like 'community' life so we rented an apaertment in haste and couldn't stand that either!
We are now esconced very happily in our non-urb. house in a quiet village midway between Estepona and Marbella/San Pedro.
Weather today here is good, sun shining and a few fluffy clouds.
I was lying by the pool reading a couple of hours ago and it was quite hot.
In my experience, it always rains whenever I go to Scotland...OH is Glaswegian...


----------



## brocher

Claire, going to try several small posts as I have a habit of losing them midflow!

Where to Live
You've had so much great help here, you must be almost bamboozled with all the suggestions! 

I think you really need to stay focused on what you've made it clear suits your lifestyle - i.e. 5 mins from Union Street, right on the doorstep of lots of things to do. 

No point in staying in a small town or a very pretty - and they are - new development in a suburb, where there are just loads of families and older people but none of the facilities you want, without getting in the car. Certainly rent may be a bit cheaper but you'll spend your saving on transport - not to mention inconvenience. 

Also remember that you will be living here permanently, and don't fall for some tiny impractical flat with a great view from the balcony - but no room to swing a cat, let alone store all your stuff! Many people don't seem to rate having a pool as important - though I've just been informed that a large "entertaining terrace" would be good! Similarly, be careful that there is sufficient parking - it can be difficult.

A goog idea to visit in winter so you can see exactly how places look when the population isn't hugely inflated with tourists. have a good look round and try and narrow your optiond down to one or two places - be it Marbella or one of the other decent size towns.

Moving in March should be good because there is less availibilty over the summer, as many people with a property available will try to get some short term, very expensive, summer lets before cosidering a reasonable price long term let in the Autumn.


----------



## brocher

Banks - very easy to open an account. See current thread with all the info.

Documents - you can get your NIE number after you've moved - see sticky at top of page. It was quite easy when we did it in July in Marbella. Take all your important documents to Spain with you and a supply of photocopies. We hardly needed anything but it seems to vary all the time, so best advice seems to be go prepared on any "official" business with copies of anything you could remotely need! 

The only thing I am thinking you might not have is a contract of employment - and that was helpful for opening the bank account and renting a property. Reasonable enough that you are able to provide some proof you will be able to pay the rent!


----------



## brocher

Language

Please, please learn as much as you can before you move. My daughter wasn't in a position to have time to learn much and it is harder to integrate if you can't communicate with folk! She is lucky in having a body of people from work to get her going - but you won't have that cushion. Many people in the area do speak English if they need it for business purposes ar if they are involved in the tourist industry- but many more don't. Officials, shopkeepers, your neighbours, etc are quite likely not to speak any English - why should they! 

It makes life so much harder and simple things - like a supermarket shop - take twice as long, when faced with unfamiliar brands and you can't simply read the label! Are you looking at washing powder or fabric conditioner? Bleach or washing up liquid? Beef or pork? What's inside that tin or jar?I had to pause a minute in the shower, this visit, looking at the labels while I worked out which was shampoo and which was conditioner. That's just shopping - you then have to deal with more important stuff like utilities and official business, etc. How do you read flyers, etc to see what's on or organise your zumba class?


----------



## pablosho

*Marbella*



brocher said:


> Language
> 
> Please, please learn as much as you can before you move. My daughter wasn't in a position to have time to learn much and it is harder to integrate if you can't communicate with folk! She is lucky in having a body of people from work to get her going - but you won't have that cushion. Many people in the area do speak English if they need it for business purposes ar if they are involved in the tourist industry- but many more don't. Officials, shopkeepers, your neighbours, etc are quite likely not to speak any English - why should they!
> 
> It makes life so much harder and simple things - like a supermarket shop - take twice as long, when faced with unfamiliar brands and you can't simply read the label! Are you looking at washing powder or fabric conditioner? Bleach or washing up liquid? Beef or pork? What's inside that tin or jar?I had to pause a minute in the shower, this visit, looking at the labels while I worked out which was shampoo and which was conditioner. That's just shopping - you then have to deal with more important stuff like utilities and official business, etc. How do you read flyers, etc to see what's on or organise your zumba class?


Hi Claire,

I'm coming in a bit late in the day but I would just like to help if I can. I must say the above advice from Brocher is spot on!
Although, I agree with various comments that you can do an awful lot the paperwork that needs doing yourself, I wouldn't agree with the idea that paying someone like a Gestor to help you, is like paying someone to show you how to go to the toilet!
Especially, when talking about buying a second hand car or for example are all rental contracts in the Marbella area written in English?
If you are looking to rent in a community block with pool etc, make sure you know who is responsable for paying the communal costs! Your landlord or you? These costs will include, pool maintenance, life guard (summer months), Parking & storage (if applicable), and communal areas.
Learning Spanish probably isn't as esential in Marbella as in other areas but you will enjoy the experience if you can understand & be understood for at least the basics.
I would make a list of all your reasons for moving to Spain, what you want to get out of the experience, the type of area you want to live and the type of property you want to rent. Set your goals, come out in Jan, stay in a hotel or rent a private apt. hire a car and move around on your own for the first couple of days. Agents will show you what they want or have and not put your best interests first. 
Get out and about, meet people, ask questions. At the end of the day you might find you don't need a car in Marbella.

I live further up the road in Andalucia but have been here for a few years but if you have any further questions, please ask. 

Good luck
Paul


----------



## xabiaxica

pablosho said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> I'm coming in a bit late in the day but I would just like to help if I can. I must say the above advice from Brocher is spot on!
> Although, I agree with various comments that you can do an awful lot the paperwork that needs doing yourself, I wouldn't agree with the idea that paying someone like a Gestor to help you, is like paying someone to show you how to go to the toilet!
> Especially, when talking about buying a second hand car or for example are all rental contracts in the Marbella area written in English?
> If you are looking to rent in a community block with pool etc, make sure you know who is responsable for paying the communal costs! Your landlord or you? These costs will include, pool maintenance, life guard (summer months), Parking & storage (if applicable), and communal areas.
> Learning Spanish probably isn't as esential in Marbella as in other areas but you will enjoy the experience if you can understand & be understood for at least the basics.
> I would make a list of all your reasons for moving to Spain, what you want to get out of the experience, the type of area you want to live and the type of property you want to rent. Set your goals, come out in Jan, stay in a hotel or rent a private apt. hire a car and move around on your own for the first couple of days. Agents will show you what they want or have and not put your best interests first.
> Get out and about, meet people, ask questions. At the end of the day you might find you don't need a car in Marbella.
> 
> I live further up the road in Andalucia but have been here for a few years but if you have any further questions, please ask.
> 
> Good luck
> Paul


I think you misunderstood what jojo said - an EU subject doesn't need a _relocation agent_ as everything is straightforward - she was responding to a suggestion that the OP needs one

yes, a _gestor_ can indeed be very helpful - especially for things such as car matriculation, tax etc. - & their fees are usually very reasonable

however, having looked at websites of relocation agents & fees quoted on them, they seem to charge an absolute fortune to do something that can very easily be done yourself, or if you feel you need or want the help, by a gestor at a fraction of the price


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> however, having looked at websites of relocation agents & fees quoted on them, they seem to charge an absolute fortune to do something that can very easily be done yourself, or if you feel you need or want the help, by a gestor at a fraction of the price


Most of the things that these relocation agents offer to "do" are things that actually have to be done by the person relocating - opening bank accounts, looking at schools, NIE/residencia, social security number.......... You simply cant pay someone to do it for you! Hence my comment about the toilet LOL!

Obviously for buying a car, sorting out becoming an autonomo, buying property, you DO need professional help from a gestoria


jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Most of the things that these relocation agents offer to "do" are things that actually have to be done by the person relocating - opening bank accounts, looking at schools, NIE/residencia, social security number.......... You simply cant pay someone to do it for you! Hence my comment about the toilet LOL!
> 
> Obviously for buying a car, sorting out becoming an autonomo, buying property, you DO need professional help from a gestoria
> 
> 
> jo xxxx


exactly!!! you have to be there for that stuff anyway

like I said - tax, cars, etc., - that's what gestors are for.................and not just for us foreigners - the Spanish use them too


----------



## pablosho

xabiachica said:


> I think you misunderstood what jojo said - an EU subject doesn't need a _relocation agent_ as everything is straightforward - she was responding to a suggestion that the OP needs one
> 
> Who mentioned Claire needed a relocation agent? I am not an expert on Marbella but my guess is that English may be spoken by a lot more people than here in Cadiz for example. But I am sure there will be times when problems arise through the language barrier. May be someone living in Marbella can clarify whether or not the Ayuntamiento, Policia nacional, all banks, hacienda, ITV etc all have English speaking staff?
> 
> yes, a _gestor_ can indeed be very helpful - especially for things such as car matriculation, tax etc. - & their fees are usually very reasonable
> 
> Having read through all of the threads what may seem easy to people who have already moved to Spain, may not be so for those trying to do so. No one mentioned anything about getting help to buy a car, just the logistics!
> 
> however, having looked at websites of relocation agents & fees quoted on them, they seem to charge an absolute fortune to do something that can very easily be done yourself, or if you feel you need or want the help, by a gestor at a fraction of the price


I hope you haven't had a bad experience with a relocation agent? I am not offering our services. Just trying to help in making sure that Claire & hubby see the true reality of moving to Spain. They will come up against obsticales and knowing a little Spanish will help them in the long run.


----------



## xabiaxica

pablosho said:


> I hope you haven't had a bad experience with a relocation agent? I am not offering our services. Just trying to help in making sure that Claire & hubby see the true reality of moving to Spain. They will come up against obsticales and knowing a little Spanish will help them in the long run.


someone suggested a relocation agent to Claire earlier in the thread - that was who jojo was responding to when she made the 'paying someone to go to the toilet for you' comment..............without reading back through all the posts I have no idea who it was


of course when you just arrive there are things you might have trouble with due to language issues - but most basic things really aren't hard even with little Spanish

those of us who have been here a while have done these things - often for ourselves

when we came we spoke no Spanish at all - but we managed to get all the paperwork done - NIE, padrón, doctors, banks, register the kids for school - all on our own - and you're right - in most offices they don't speak much if any English

& yes, of course it's easier if you speak Spanish - I don't think anyone would disagree



to answer your question - no, I haven't had a bad experience with a relocation agent - it would never have occurred to me to use one

I stand by what I say though - the fees I have seen on some websites of some of these companies are ridiculous - for things that in most cases, most people can do for themselves


----------



## pablosho

I don't want to turn this thread into anything than what it should be, which is to help those moving to Spain and you guys do a very good job.
In my defence I will just say I feel our relocation fees are value for money, our clients think so but you may disagree xabiachica but I will also state I never mentioned I was a relocation agent !

Keep up the good work but tell it like it is and try and remember when you first came to Spain if you found it all so easy? If you did, well done.


----------



## xabiaxica

pablosho said:


> I don't want to turn this thread into anything than what it should be, which is to help those moving to Spain and you guys do a very good job.
> In my defence I will just say I feel our relocation fees are value for money, our clients think so but you may disagree xabiachica but I will also state I never mentioned I was a relocation agent !
> 
> Keep up the good work but tell it like it is and try and remember when you first came to Spain if you found it all so easy? If you did, well done.


and I didn't know that you were one!!!


if you wish to advertise your services, please feel free to upgrade to Premium Membership & advertise in the Marketplace section, but please refrain from mentioning your business or your fees in the discussion forum again- I'm sure you have read the forum rules


----------



## jojo

Moving to Spain isnt easy, but unfortunately the things that need doing are things that have to be done by the person moving. You cant get NIE, Padron, bank account, look at schools, sign contracts for properties done by anyone else, it has to be YOU! 

When we first arrived in Spain we met up with the agents who we had spoken to via internet and phone. they actually translated for us, helped us to locate schools, find a property and get our NIE number sorted, They also steered us towards buyng a car from a dealer who would look after all the paperwork. they did all of this for nothing, simply because it was in their interest to make sure we rented thru them. Plus of course they knew the area and knew everyone. In the end they actually became friends and introduced us to more people and then we had plenty of people to help us, and in turn to help.

so that is why I tend to be a little reluctant to recommend relocation companies - I cant for the life of me see what they can do for anyone, apart from tell them stuff and translate. 

Jo xxx


----------



## MacRov

We were the same as you Jojo, all done with the help of our letting agent because as you say it's in their interest for us to get settled quickly and stay, longer I rent through them the better.


----------



## jamied10

Claire11 said:


> Okay cool and are those towns cheaper to rent than Marbella? Coming out in january, booking it tomorrow so we will need a list of places to see town wise so we can narrow down our search of where to live.
> 
> Any advice on medical insurance? Are we best taking it out before we go or when we are out there? Also any god cateries as will be going on holiday and will need to put our little cat into a catery. Xxx


Claire, 

My wife and I are looking to move from Edin to Marbella early next tear and went over last week to meet an agent and look at houses. The agent we used was very well connected and knew the real market rent for properties. She also showed us the units we wanted to see which sounds obvious but the other agent we met as a plan b only showed us the ones he made the best commission from, which is a touch selfish. We found the house we wanted on our first round of viewings with her in an area called Bahia de Marbella (spellcheck?). /SNIP/

One thing to remember that all of the agents use the same platform/portal (similar to lettingweb and citylets in scotland) for advertising their properties so one agent can show you 99% of properties (obviously excluding things that are really new to market). They also split commission so one agent acts for the tenant and one for the landlord. 

It's been interesting following your thread as the questions you and (I think his name was) grant have been asking are the same
ones we have had. 

Unsure if Lisa and I can be of any use to you prior to your visit to view properties but if we can then just let me know. 

Cheers.


----------



## xabiaxica

jamied10 said:


> Claire,
> 
> My wife and I are looking to move from Edin to Marbella early next tear and went over last week to meet an agent and look at houses. The agent we used was very well connected and knew the real market rent for properties. She also showed us the units we wanted to see which sounds obvious but the other agent we met as a plan b only showed us the ones he made the best commission from, which is a touch selfish. We found the house we wanted on our first round of viewings with her in an area called Bahia de Marbella (spellcheck?). /SNIP/
> 
> One thing to remember that all of the agents use the same platform/portal (similar to lettingweb and citylets in scotland) for advertising their properties so one agent can show you 99% of properties (obviously excluding things that are really new to market). They also split commission so one agent acts for the tenant and one for the landlord.
> 
> It's been interesting following your thread as the questions you and (I think his name was) grant have been asking are the same
> ones we have had.
> 
> Unsure if Lisa and I can be of any use to you prior to your visit to view properties but if we can then just let me know.
> 
> Cheers.


hi & welcome

I have to say it's unusual in my experience to find agents co-operating in that way

certainly in my area it's every man for himself & no co-operation at all!!


----------



## jojo

jamied10 said:


> Claire,
> 
> My wife and I are looking to move from Edin to Marbella early next tear and went over last week to meet an agent and look at houses. The agent we used was very well connected and knew the real market rent for properties. She also showed us the units we wanted to see which sounds obvious but the other agent we met as a plan b only showed us the ones he made the best commission from, which is a touch selfish. We found the house we wanted on our first round of viewings with her in an area called Bahia de Marbella (spellcheck?). /SNIP/
> 
> One thing to remember that all of the agents use the same platform/portal (similar to lettingweb and citylets in scotland) for advertising their properties so one agent can show you 99% of properties (obviously excluding things that are really new to market). They also split commission so one agent acts for the tenant and one for the landlord.
> 
> It's been interesting following your thread as the questions you and (I think his name was) grant have been asking are the same
> ones we have had.
> 
> Unsure if Lisa and I can be of any use to you prior to your visit to view properties but if we can then just let me know.
> 
> Cheers.


 I've not experienced agents only showing high commission properties at all!!! 

They show you what you ask to see or what they've got to show, they cant afford to be choosy nowadays! They also they nearly all work together, using the same contacts (usually word or mouth) and will often split commission - the smaller agent, finding renters/properties for the bigger agents. I found that the best way is to find a small agent and tell em what you're looking for and they'll then go to the bigger agents to find a few with your criteria - they then sort their commission out between them - but you as a renter, do not pay any more than one months rental as their finders fee! So that would be my advice, find a small agent, give them your criteria and then let them do the searching!



Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I've not experienced agents only showing high commission properties at all!!!
> 
> They show you what you ask to see or what they've got to show, they cant afford to be choosy nowadays! They also they nearly all work together, using the same contacts (usually word or mouth) and will often split commission - the smaller agent, finding renters/properties for the bigger agents. I found that the best way is to find a small agent and tell em what you're looking for and they'll then go to the bigger agents to find a few with your criteria - they then sort their commission out between them - but you as a renter, do not pay any more than one months rental as their finders fee! So that would be my advice, find a small agent, give them your criteria and then let them do the searching!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


wow!! I wish they did that around here!!! No agent around here will help another IME - they used to years ago, but as the recession bit they started to get rather 'possessive' about properties - especially in the rental market where the money they make is from a cut of the monthly rental

might be different in the sales market though

I agree about them showing what they have & what you want, although they will of course always try to push you up a bit price-bracket-wise 

it's not in their interest to show you what you really can't afford


----------



## mrypg9

I cannot for the life of me imagine why anyone would want the services of a 'relocation agent' to help them move to Spain, especially as a few people will choose to move to communities that are Britain in the sun!
Yes, there are proceduresfor which people may need help from a gestor such as transferring car ownership, sorting out business matters and so on but you can get your NIE/Residencia , get on the padron and if applicable transfer to the Spanish health system quite easily and painlessly in most areas with the help of this forum and other sources on the net.
We managed a move from the UK to a country (CR) whose language I spoke imperfectly and OH spoke not at all and managed perfectly well without help -apart from paying what was effectively a bribe to get a residence permit swiftly.


----------



## MacRov

From the previous few posts all I can see being described is a letting agent.
Any help you can get from the letting agent is great, they're all desperate for the cash so will do as much as they can to make your move simple, certainly was that way with us.


----------



## mrypg9

MacRov said:


> From the previous few posts all I can see being described is a letting agent.
> Any help you can get from the letting agent is great, they're all desperate for the cash so will do as much as they can to make your move simple, certainly was that way with us.


The agent we used for our first move into a piso was a crook. We were green, only a month in Spain and parted with almost 1000 euros for work promised but not carried out. 
When we encountered further evidence of her rapacity and announced we were leaving and staying for two months 'free' as she had taken two months' rent as deposit we found the rear window of our LandRover smashed - it was parked in a garage to which she had a key.
We have since heard that she had taken a database and keys from a lettings agency where she had been employed and which had ceased to trade and was renting out some properties without the owners' knowledge.
We then used a property sales and lettings agency owned by people we've known for years via our family to whom they had sold a property.
This agency found us the perfect house in which we have lived for over two years and charged us nothing, although they took 2000 euros from our landlord.
They drew up the contract and helped sort out water, phone and electricity connections.
So we have experienced both kinds of agent.....


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> wow!! I wish they did that around here!!! No agent around here will help another IME - they used to years ago, but as the recession bit they started to get rather 'possessive' about properties - especially in the rental market where the money they make is from a cut of the monthly rental
> 
> might be different in the sales market though
> 
> I agree about them showing what they have & what you want, although they will of course always try to push you up a bit price-bracket-wise
> 
> it's not in their interest to show you what you really can't afford



Its not that they're helping each other, they all want the same end - to rent out a porperty and make money and they dont care how they do it! So they find out what the prospective client wants, search round other agents (the bigger agents have the largest selection) and then act almost as a broker. 

Actually thats how I got into such a mess with my last rental property. I signed the contract with an English agent, who was acting on behalf of the French agent, who was acting on behalf of the owners, however, the French agent didnt read the contract that the english agent signed with me and didnt realise I signed up for 11 months, meanwhile the english agent went back to the UK. So it can get confusing

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Its not that they're helping each other, they all want the same end - to rent out a porperty and make money and they dont care how they do it! So they find out what the prospective client wants, search round other agents (the bigger agents have the largest selection) and then act almost as a broker.
> 
> Actually thats how I got into such a mess with my last rental property. I signed the contract with an English agent, who was acting on behalf of the French agent, who was acting on behalf of the owners, however, the French agent didnt read the contract that the english agent signed with me and didnt realise I signed up for 11 months, meanwhile the english agent went back to the UK. So it can get confusing
> 
> Jo xxx


so who pays what to whom?

I know some agents charge a finder's fee to the tenant &/or the owner- so I guess in that case they split it

but that's not very common round here - the agents just take a % of the monthly rent


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> so who pays what to whom?
> 
> I know some agents charge a finder's fee to the tenant &/or the owner- so I guess in that case they split it
> 
> but that's not very common round here - the agents just take a % of the monthly rent


I think it varies, but in most case, they split it between them and generally charge 1 month from the tenant and one month from the landlord - altho that can be negotiated/ My French agent reckons that the English agent ran off with the finders fee I gave him - but she only said that 6 months later, when she also announced that I didnt have a contract - dont remind of all that again!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Claire11

Hi,

We have just booked to come out on 6th January for 10 days to view places and hopefully secure somewhere. We are staying in Fuengirola and have hired a car so we can get around etc... xx


----------



## Claire11

If anyone has any advice, estate agents to use or not to use, places to eat or go and visit etc...then please let me know. Would be really nice to meet some people for a drink and be shown the Spanish bars haha 

Appreciate everyone's help on here.

Thank you,
Claire

P.S we have been learning our spanish! We have picked it up really quickly so could be fluent soon haha  xxx


----------



## Gavin123

Hi Claire,

I've been scanning through this thread and there are some valid points. I've had dealings with Telefonica and utilities companies while I lived near Marbella for 5 months last year. It may depend on where abouts you live, but I can tell you it was a nightmare getting them to come out to the house and dealing with them ESPECIALLY because my Spanish was fairly limited. I went there to learn spanish and overall I did find the locals very helpful and patient but it makes you feel better if you can converse properly with them and they seem to appreciate the effort as well. Keep up the good work on learning the lingo!

In terms of areas to live, I deinitely agree with TopCoatES - San Pedro and generally that direction of the coast is much nicer. When you go down the coast towards Malaga it gets more and more like a scene from a "boozy brits abroad" tv programme. Obviously thats when you lose that authentic spanish lifestyle that most people crave when they relocate there. 
However, Fuengirola is quite cool and can be a bit more "alternative" with a much bigger international presence. I met Swedish, Polish, Danish, German and even a woman from Cambodia who lived in Fuegi - all a bit random! Fuengirola's beer festival in the summer is really good, it's held at the castle, quite a good afternoon and night out. 
Another place definitely worth the long drive along the coast is Tarifa. 

Cars are quite expensive out there, a friend of mine paid 11,000Euros for a second hand little Citroen!!! Renting is expensive too especially during the summer when you will easily pay 1,000 Euros per month. buy a left hand drive over here and take it with you. You'll get a better quality car for less. There are loads of companies that source and deliver the car to your new overseas address and sort out all the paper work you need. 

Good Luck with everything, hope you find a place when you visit in January!


----------

